# Russian Kursk Submarine Salvage



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2007)

Great pics of the drydock of the Russian Kursk. Unfortunately in Russian subtitles. Now imagine the Typhoon Class subs that are half again as big.  

WebÏàðê.ðó: ÀÏÐÊ "Êóðñê" (21 ôîòî)


----------



## johnbr (Apr 18, 2007)

Cool find


----------

